# Floor Support Beam



## sjrhome (Nov 29, 2006)

Its hard to determine the load that is on that beam without seeing the house. I would assume that if it only a 10' span that 3 2 x 10s would be sufficient.


----------



## rmdenis (Dec 3, 2006)

pete,
we used 3 2x12 in our basement and wish we had used either a lam beam or steel I, we have had some sag.Rita


----------



## sjrhome (Nov 29, 2006)

rmdenis said:


> pete,
> we used 3 2x12 in our basement and wish we had used either a lam beam or steel I, we have had some sag.Rita


how long is your span?


----------

